# Fletching 2" Blazers, which fletcher?



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

I use the regular bohning jig with a straight clamp. Most people don't fletch them helical, just a 2-3 degree offset on a straight clamp. They do have a new bohning blazer helical jig out that is pretty nice, but i like the versatility of the basic bohning jig. It works great and i have been using it for 2-3 years with no complaints.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I use a Bitzenburger with a straight clamp. It does not matter if you have a helico clamp because the vane is not long enough to reach the helico part of the clamp. I use the straight clamp with as much off set as I can get and still have the vane sit flat on the shaft.


----------



## natimage (Feb 6, 2010)

I use the Bohning Helix Jig and love it! It's very simple and they fly great! I can post a picture of how they look with the helical if I can figure out how! I'm new on the boards here but I'll play around and try to post a pic just to show you, they really do put a noticeable helical on them which I was even surprised about to be honest.


----------



## Schlitz (Feb 6, 2010)

I also use a Bitzenberger with a helical clamp. It did take some grinding of the metal clamp at the front and back edge to get it to make full contact along the full length of the arrow shaft, but it works now. I also use the 2" blazers, and even though they are short they do show some helical twist to them. My set up works well for me.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

The Blazer helix jig works awesome. You can't do it wrong and they come out perfectly with a 3 degree helical every time.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Hoytkiller said:


> I use a Bitzenburger with a straight clamp. It does not matter if you have a helico clamp because the vane is not long enough to reach the helico part of the clamp. I use the straight clamp with as much off set as I can get and still have the vane sit flat on the shaft.


WORD!! same here:thumbs_up


----------



## natimage (Feb 6, 2010)

So the one on the left is obviously the one with the helical...you can see how it wraps around the shaft a little bit, the one on the right is just with the offset I used to shoot


----------



## MaThEwSbAbY (Feb 8, 2010)

Hell i use the Arizona easy fletch with a right helical on blazers to apply them to full metal jackets.....works well


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I too use the Arizona E-Z fletch whether Blazers, Max Hunters or 4 inch Duravanes works well


----------



## TXBuckhorn (Feb 18, 2010)

I've tried fletching some Easton Axis St's with a Jo-Jan fletcher - didn't have much luck. It's possible that I was doing something wrong, but I couldn't get the clamp to sit all the way down on the arrow to get a good bond.


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

If you do not want much adjustment, I would go with the Bohning Blazer Helix jig. It is super simple to use, designed specifically for Blazer vanes and works great. If you want adjustment, I think the Bitzenburger is king. I have the Bitzenburger, Arizone EZ Fletch, and the Bohning Blazer Helix jig. I use the Helix jig these days.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have the Arizona EZ fletch with the 2 degree offset. It worked great. I recently picked up the Bohing BLazer fletching jig that if I remember correctly is 4 degree... I havent had a shot to use it yet..


----------



## monstertiki (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll give another vote for the e-z fletcher. Very simple and defintely e-z to use.


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bohning Helix jig for me... works great!


----------



## fire814 (Jan 29, 2005)

The new mini Ariz EZ fletcher puts a real nice helical on the blazers.


----------



## Bhunter32 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Can someonePLEASE post Pics of Bitzenburger set-up.*

I have asked this question a couple times with very little response. I want to fletch fusion or blazer vanes with a 2 or 3 degree offset. Can someone please post pics of how you have your Bitz jig set-up to achieve this. I am using a straight clamp. Also, if anyone wants to go the extra mile, post pics of how your have your jig set to fletch 5 inch feathers with a helical clamp on the bitz. I am most interested in seeing how the top and bottom dials are adjusted so if you can make it big enough to do that. I would really appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Hoytkiller said:


> I use a Bitzenburger with a straight clamp. It does not matter if you have a helico clamp because the vane is not long enough to reach the helico part of the clamp. I use the straight clamp with as much off set as I can get and still have the vane sit flat on the shaft.


That is axactly what i use . works great


----------



## brian112674 (Jul 14, 2009)

if all you are going to shoot is blazers go with the bohning helx. got one last year and love it. does a great job and is easy to use.


----------



## deanharder (Mar 10, 2010)

I used a bitz straight clamp with as much offset as i could get. been working great for me so far. sorry i don't have pics to post


----------



## john5mt (Dec 9, 2009)

Just switched from a Bitzenburger to a the bohing helix....I am having great results with the blazers on the 3 degree helix.


----------



## thequest (Mar 8, 2007)

AZ EZ fletch...the new "mini"...IMO, hands down the absolute best for helical w/ blazers


----------



## 11P&Y (Apr 26, 2008)

thequest said:


> AZ EZ fletch...the new "mini"...IMO, hands down the absolute best for helical w/ blazers


Definitely...this is my first arrow out. First arrow i ever fletched with a Mini and it came out as good as any other i had done myself or had a pro shop do.

Just shot one at my neighbors crappy target and it was a complete pass through. The wrap and the vanes are perfectly fine. Not bad for 55 dollars.


----------



## dshepperd (Apr 12, 2009)

I also use the bohning helix, and bohning with straight clamp. love them both


----------



## 04Z (Jul 16, 2008)

I used my Bohning Helix jig for the first time tonight. Worked great with 2" AAE vanes and the AAE Fastset.


----------



## Capp35 (Apr 23, 2009)

When I put a 3-4 degree offset on my 2" blazers, it seemed to make the top of my fletches bend over/curve.
Is that normal or did I do something wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## Capp35 (Apr 23, 2009)

no one?


----------

